# Komplette Systemfestplatte Inkrementell 1:1 Kopieren



## Scorprulebad (27. September 2009)

Hi
Will von meiner Systemfestplatte 1.5 TB regelmäßig aktuelle Sicherungen ( keine Backups als Iso Files o.ä. sondern echte 1:1 Kopien machen) machen.
Dies funktioniert am besten als Inkrementelle Sicherung, da man damit viel Zeit sparen kann.
Mittlerweile hab ich mit Drive Image XML schon eine 1:1 Kopie auf eine andere 1.5 TB Festplatte gemacht, was sehr lange gedauert hat.

Ich möchte also nicht die gesamte Festplatte regelmäßig neu kopieren sondern nur die veränderten und neu hinzugekommen Dateien ergänzen.

Meiner Meinung nach läuft dies mit normalen Synchronisationsprogrammen nicht, da die eine aktive Windowssystemplatte nicht kopieren können.

Am besten wäre es eine Kopie zu erstellen ohne Windows voll zu starten.


----------



## midnight (27. September 2009)

Also mit Acronis True Image geht das einwandfrei. Einfach von der CD starten und alles Backupen, fertig (=

so far


----------



## Scorprulebad (27. September 2009)

Wie wird die Festplatte denn dann genau gebackupt. Sollte inkrementell und 1:1 funktionieren. So wie ein manuell aktiviertes Raid 1.


----------



## midnight (28. September 2009)

Achja, du wolltest ja ne "direkte" Kopie. Hm, also ich glaube sowas müsste damit auch gehen, weiß ich aber nicht genau.

Hast dus schon mal mit den Windows-Funktionen probiert? Da kannste ja auch bestimmte Ordner sichern - vielleicht auch inkrementell.

so far


----------



## Lexx (28. September 2009)

warum die gesamte platte 1:1 klonen (disc-to-disc).. ?
warum kein partition-to-image plus inkrementiellen backups.. ?


----------



## Scorprulebad (28. September 2009)

Will die externe Festplatte auch an den DVD Spieler anschließen um Musik zu hören und Filme davon zu schauen.
Der kann leider keine Images lesen. Außerdem ist die Gefahr eines Datenverlustes durch ein Image viel höher.
Ein Fehler im Image und die Daten sind weg.
Das ist bei ner Direktkopie anders.

Was hat den XP so alles an Bordmitteln zu bieten ?


----------



## Jared566 (29. September 2009)

Richte deine 2. Platte doch einfach als Raid 1 ein über eSATA oder Wechselramen oder ka..
Damit haste dann immer eine 1:1 Kopie von deiner 1. Platte


----------



## Scorprulebad (30. September 2009)

Mein Chipsatz unterstützt leider kein Raid.
Sonst würd ichs ja machen.
Und nen neuen Chip oder Wechselrahmen werd ich mir net kaufen. Ist dem ganzen Aufwand nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

Scorprulebad schrieb:


> Der kann leider keine Images lesen. Außerdem ist die Gefahr eines Datenverlustes durch ein Image viel höher.



nicht per image- oder backup-software,
du willst im EXPLORER deine windowspartition 1:1 datei für datei kopieren.. ?


----------



## midnight (30. September 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> nicht per image- oder backup-software,
> du willst im EXPLORER deine windowspartition 1:1 datei für datei kopieren.. ?



Naja, er wills halt nicht per Hand machen (= Hat Windows nicht sonnen Dienst dabei, der Ordner automatisch synchron hält?

so far


----------



## cookiebrandt (4. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, also unter Linux könntest du deine Partitionen (oder die gesamte Festplatte) Byte für Byte (inklusive aller leeren xD) mit dem Befehl "dd" kopieren, unter anderem in eine Datei oder auf eine Festplatte. Also Knoppix laden und los gehts, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe  Link dazu.

MfG


----------



## midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Ähm, also unter Linux könntest du deine Partitionen (oder die gesamte Festplatte) Byte für Byte (inklusive aller leeren xD) mit dem Befehl "dd" kopieren, unter anderem in eine Datei oder auf eine Festplatte. Also Knoppix laden und los gehts, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe  Link dazu.
> 
> MfG



DD ist ne tolle Idee. Aber damit sind halt keine inkrementellen Backups möglich.

so far


----------



## cookiebrandt (4. Oktober 2009)

Au ja, sry.


----------

